# Uber is getting out of hand



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

This past Friday I returned the iPhone to Uber, since I have been using my own phone Samsung Galaxy S4 with the uber driver app, it has been working like a charm, no issues at all. Yesterday I picked up this CSR from uber in Manhattan and drove her to the uber office, she asked me about the Android driver app on my phone, I told her it works just fine, she asked me for some feedback on the drivers side of things, so I told her what me and many other drivers are going thru, apparently she did not like what I told her, long story short, this morning I turn on the drivers app and it works just fine. I decided to turn it off for one minute, after I turn it back on, it won't let me use it anymore. I have been using it with no issues on my end or the clients end. Here is a screen shot.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Yes, well, what happens when you press go online button


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

As you can see by the screen shot, I get that error message, it won't let me on. I am sure that ***** had something to do with it.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Any luck with the app yet?


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

No


----------



## NicknTulsa (Jul 16, 2014)

Did you install anything new?


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

I think you're giving this CSR too much credit. It's not that simple to modify an app's algorithm for it to give random errors to a specific user. It would've been easier for her to deactivate your account instead.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

No nothing new installed.


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> No nothing new installed.


Did you try uninstalling / reinstalling the Driver app?


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Yes I did, no luck.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

I am sitting here not able to get work, scumbags. Also have my lyft app on, but getting pings with them is like seeing sightings of big foot.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Do you really think she has ubered you? How did she take what you said?


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

How would I know, I am not inside her head.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Sorry I thought you may have sensed that she did not appreciate some driver feedback.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Guess you didn't read my post called Uber Android App - Don't Do It.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

I got 4 pings with the lyft app, all where 10 minutes away, I canceled 3 of them, one I accepted, I was half way there and he canceled.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Guess you didn't read my post called Uber Android App - Don't Do It.


No I did not, is there a reason they shut down the app.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

When it was released it was a beta test app - not tried or tested fully. They released it for drivers to complete testing on it. Beta software should never be relied on. Maybe it'll work just fine. Maybe it won't.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

The app worked just fine, not for one day, no issues, until I returned my phone to them, then they realized in their system that I was due the $300 deposit back, and no more $10 week charge, then I drove this CSR to the uber office on Monday and the next day my app gives me this error message, any coincidence.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

This is a programming bug in the app. It won't have anything to do with the csr.

Trying to track down the cause of bugs can be difficult and time consuming, even for the programmer who wrote the code for the app. As a user, you/I have no chance of finding out what part of the code is causing the problem.

The best you can do is try to think if there is anything different on your phone now that the app doesn't work compared with when it did work.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Uber says it doesn't support the Android app, so you may need to get your iPhone back. But before you do that, here is what I would do:

(1) If you have access to another Android phone, install the driver app on it and try to log in. If you can, that means that the app is taking exception to your own particular phone for some reason. If you try but cannot log in on a different Android phone then:

(2) Contact a driver you trust who has an iPhone issued by Uber. Give them your email address and password and see if they can log on as you. Or get hold of an iPhone yourself that has the app on it and try to log in. If your account can be logged into on the iPhone then you know that your account is OK and that there is an issue with using your account on Android.

I would think that trying (1) is more likely to point towards the cause of the problem than (2).


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Now that I think of it, when I went to open the app again, it stated asking me what color car, with a bunch of choices, mine is a blue/grey, I chose blue. Tasked to my friend this morning, he also has the Android app and still had the iPhone, he also got that color match question, he chose the wrong color then started to get the Dame error message, until he loved in with his iPhone and corrected the color, then both phones worked fine.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Now that I think of it, when I went to open the app again, it stated asking me what color car, with a bunch of choices, mine is a blue/grey, I chose blue. Tasked to my friend this morning, he also has the Android app and still had the iPhone, he also got that color match question, he chose the wrong color then started to get the Dame error message, until he loved in with his iPhone and corrected the color, then both phones worked fine.


Sounds like that may be it.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

@cybertec69 log in your dashboard to check to see if your "active" status hasn't been changed to waitlisted.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Called my friend, it is fixed now.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks elelegido.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Coincidence. 

CSRS are vindictive enough to do this, but they don't have a "make his app screw up" button. 

If she really wanted to mess with you, you would have been "accidentally" deactivated.


----------



## RichNJ (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm having the same issue. Been using it on android for weeks and today after the update it doesn't work on any of my 3 android phones, same exact error. Its not a phone issue, I can confirm it's an app issue. Not sure what to do now, can't work.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

RichNJ said:


> I'm having the same issue. Been using it on android for weeks and today after the update it doesn't work on any of my 3 android phones, same exact error. Its not a phone issue, I can confirm it's an app issue. Not sure what to do now, can't work.


Get your iPhone back from Uber, although that could take several days, I guess, to several weeks, if they respond at all.

In the mean time, it depends how much you net on Uber per day. If you net around $100 per day or more then it may make sense to buy an iPhone 4s on Craigslist for $150, take the hit and get back to work.


----------



## JL1 (Oct 28, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Called my friend, it is fixed now.


I'm getting the same error just this morning! How did you fix it?


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

JL1 said:


> I'm getting the same error just this morning! How did you fix it?


Welcome to UP!

The answer is within this thread. Just take 5 minutes to read it. Thanks


----------



## JL1 (Oct 28, 2014)

Uber Driver 007 said:


> Welcome to UP!
> 
> The answer is within this thread. Just take 5 minutes to read it. Thanks


Already read it twice. Last solid reply from OP was "called his friend and fixed it."


----------



## JL1 (Oct 28, 2014)

Fixed issue. My Android did not ask me about any color match questions, it just gave me the error message starting from login page. Basically the app needs to ask you a question and it can't on Android from some reason. Download the uber app for iphone on an iphone, then upgrade the app. In my case, it asked me if I had an auxiliary port in my car. After you answer the question and save it, you should be able to get online on your android device. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## patsy (Oct 13, 2014)

I have the same problem and it's not fixed yet. I've been reading this thread over and over but still can't figure out what's need to be done.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

patsy said:


> I have the same problem and it's not fixed yet. I've been reading this thread over and over but still can't figure out what's need to be done.


It seems that you need to log in to your Uber account on an iPhone, answer a question about your car, and then the Android app will work again.


----------



## Pedro (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi guys,

I'm having the same error when I tried to get online on uber partner. Don't know what to do now, I don't know how to re-install the uber partner app as I can't find it in both App Store and google play. I'm currently using a samsung phone for driving in uber, please help!!!!


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> No nothing new installed.


Yeah but how about automated updates.
A new Java version or something similar can do this.


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

Hey Guys and Gals, it's one of the main reasons I didn't rush to put Uber app on my personal phone. It's still in beta testing, Uber is a growing company and from what I've seen has many changes and updates to it's software and business plan, it's just part of business for a fast growing company, it's never easy. I kind-of like my choice of not having my personal stuff not mixed with business stuff like phone, car payments, and, if insurance... It just makes more sence to me, personally. Now as far as your fix to your phone issues, the end result is to login on a iPhone and re-answer the last question Uber had, (what color is your car back seats, or do you have an AUX plug... Bla..Bla.. Bla..) it worked for some forum poster here, if not then wait for a Uber response. I'm truly sorry for you, Welcome to the start up company world it's never easy, a lot will quit and the ones who stay will be forgotten of their efforts.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

The Android App has been working fine since the snafu "much smoother and more efficient then the outdated iPhone with those crappy Apple maps", and it was working fine before the snafu, seems that the color car question somehow locked me out, till I was able to log back in with my friends iPhone "he is also an Uber driver".


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

I have the Uber Partner App on my Note 2 my iPhone5 and the Uber iPhone4S.

We don't get charged for the phone and it has the advantage of being a handy wifi Hotspot for pax.

The way I look at it is any tech can break or have issues.

So i have two other Apps to fall back on if I have problems.

If getting in touch with Uber wasn't such a pain in the harris i wouldn't need my standbys.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

ShooUber said:


> Hey Guys and Gals, it's one of the main reasons I didn't rush to put Uber app on my personal phone. It's still in beta testing, Uber is a growing company and from what I've seen has many changes and updates to it's software and business plan, it's just part of business for a fast growing company, it's never easy. I kind-of like my choice of not having my personal stuff not mixed with business stuff like phone, car payments, and, if insurance... It just makes more sence to me, personally. Now as far as your fix to your phone issues, the end result is to login on a iPhone and re-answer the last question Uber had, (what color is your car back seats, or do you have an AUX plug... Bla..Bla.. Bla..) it worked for some forum poster here, if not then wait for a Uber response. I'm truly sorry for you, Welcome to the start up company world it's never easy, a lot will quit and the ones who stay will be forgotten of their efforts.


I don't consider Uber a Start Up Company.

They have been in London for 2 years.

That is not a start up.

Every company starts up why the need to compartmentalise.


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> I have the Uber Partner App on my Note 2 my iPhone5 and the Uber iPhone4S.
> 
> We don't get charged for the phone and it has the advantage of being a handy wifi Hotspot for pax.
> 
> ...


Great tip.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

ShooUber said:


> Great tip.


Sadly when you tether an iPad to watch movies you do get some buffering.....


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> I don't consider Uber a Start Up Company.
> 
> They have been in London for 2 years.
> 
> ...


It's all just semantics - a company can use any label it wants.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

I think there is an Echo.

Semantics?

You are only a Freshman for a year.

With your logic I am still a teenager.

They are no longer a trendy startup.

End of.


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> I think there is an Echo.
> 
> Semantics?
> 
> ...


Are we still talking about Uber and businesses? It appears that you are looking for a debate. No thanks, don't have the time for that BS, look for someone else to play with. Uber on mate!


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

ShooUber said:


> Are we still talking about Uber and businesses? It appears that you are looking for a debate. No thanks, don't have the time for that BS, look for someone else to play with. Uber on mate!


You need to stop trying to be smart.

You are ill equipped.


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> You need to stop trying to be smart.
> 
> You are ill equipped.


And you need to stop trying to give your worthless Brit input on an American's conversation. Uber being in London for 2 years doesn't mean crap here in the Great USA, Get over yourself. What a waste of time replying to you. I will show you what smart is by moving on, no time to play London bridges with ya. Go head show this forum your smarts by posting another worthless reply. So childish always needing to have the final word.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

ShooUber said:


> And you need to stop trying to give your worthless Brit input on an American's conversation. Uber being in London for 2 years doesn't mean crap here in the Great USA where Uber was founded. Get over yourself.


The great USA?

Don't make me laugh.

At least Uber drivers are Insured correctly in the UK and Dublin not operating in an imaginary grey area.

Uke drivers are not silly enough to trust everything we are told by an over egged minicab company.

Just because Travisk decided to copy a British idea and have an App to book a private hire vehicle don't get all prickly.

And you always know when somebody from the US has lost a debate.

They start talking about how great America is compared to the UK.

Lol.

How is it for you working at Uber?

Do they really pay you to come on here and spread disinformation to try and prevent drivers being informed of what Uber is all about.

Dude....


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Just thought I would post up the xenaphobic abuse you deleted.

ShooUber said
"Wow, are you still look for attention. Get a life or go watch a another buffering video on your iPad. Your done here, but knowing your level of intelligence or lack of, you'll come back post again some useless Brit opinion or trying your best to offend some on a website. Keep stroking your own ego if it make you feel better about your boring life that you need to come here for attention. Lucky there is an ignore bottom on this site, it comes in handle for people like you. Go play your little boy Brit game with someone else. I never ask for your useless opinion that don't mean crap here in USA. Have a good life or at lease try to. No need to be A bitter Brit"

What a silly little fool you are.

I believe the correct term for you according to other normal US based posters is "Uber Shill"

And yes.

I shall continue to warn UberX drivers that they are uninsured and are being encouraged to commit fraud by not informing their Insurance provider about their Rideshare activities.

You don't need to be in the US or born in the US to be able to comprehend the facts.

Dude......


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> The great USA?
> Don't make me laugh....
> ...And you *always* know when somebody from the US has lost a debate.
> They start talking about how great America is compared to the UK.


Although I don't have a dog in this fight I will take exception to your observation about the USA and how someone from the USA responds to losing a "debate" with a Brit. Seeing it so rarely happens that we lose ANYTHING to the Brits it's hard to imagine that you've personally "won" anything often enough to ALWAYS know how we respond.

BTW - congrats on solving the insurance issues in your country.....perhaps you could share with us poor USA drivers what your personal contribution was to that battle so the rest of us can emulate YOUR specific efforts. I'm sure it had to be substantially more than just taking advantage of what was offered/available....right?


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

I would suggest that you have never debated online as being from the UK so have no knowledge of what i am talking about.

But if i had said I was from NYC ShooUbers replies would have been very different.

And don't get too cocky on what the US has won.

When you employ a Mercenary and pay them fully for their services and losses.

Who is considered the winner in said conflict?

The employer of said Mercenary or the Mercenary?

You should be aware that the UK repaid the US for WW2.

Every last $.

Final repayment was made in the last years of Tony Blair being in office.

Again I am unsure of why you think being based in the UK means I am unable to easily spot the risk involved with Rideshare.

Look at all the posts referring to Insurance.

And the number of gullible fools that are happy to keep their Insurance provider in the dark.

And the UK didn't solve the Insurance problem.

It never existed.

The Private Hire Industry has existed here for over 40years.

Uber is nothing new and never has been.

It is simply a copy of the Addison Lee booking App that was released in 08.

Booking Apps for Private Hire and Taxis are not new in the UK.

A pity that you are unable to see past your "USA is best" attitude.

There is a big world out there.

And thinking the USA is the centre of one of your countries biggest Educational failings.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

And don't you think it is time you stopped boasting about winning the war of independance?

It was an awful long time ago.

But at least the UK stopped the US started WW3 during the conflict in Kosovo.

But you probably know all about that don't you.....


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

OK....got it. You won nothing but you did pay back your WWII debt. Excellent! Clearly you Brits are fine examples for the rest of the world to emulate. BTW - I missed the part where you were listing your personal contributions to the insurance solution in Britain. Until you've actually won something (anything) or solved something perhaps you should hold off throwing rocks at other people. Speaking of educational failings....the inability to put words together in a coherent sentence is often an indication of such a failing.


UberLuxbod said:


> And thinking the USA is the centre of one of your countries biggest Educational failings.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> But at least the UK stopped the US started WW3 during the conflict in Kosovo.


How about providing some documentation on this ridiculousness?

Oh yes......Congrats on the Falklands victory! You Brits are some tough SOBs. Let's hope the Ethiopians don't rise up and require you to demonstrate your military might again with them. Don't worry....the US can always bail you out....again. It will be a great comfort to the wives and mothers in the US to know that any troops in Britain will have fully insured ride share drivers.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> And don't you think it is time you stopped boasting about winning the war of independance?
> 
> It was an awful long time ago.
> 
> ...


Soo... Not a native Brit.. My guess... Middle Eastern? Paki? Mooslim? Something third world, of that I'm sure.

See you next Tuesday


----------



## Douglas Ramsey (Oct 28, 2014)

I cannot get online to drive on my LG cant get a hold of uber.Cant work?


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> As you can see by the screen shot, I get that error message, it won't let me on. I am sure that ***** had something to do with it.


Haven't read the whole thread yet, but no, that looks to me to be entirely a coding error. I was having problems today as well but with the rider app. Great. Couldn't see where the other cars were so I could pick a spot away from them. Wasn't sure I would get a ping at all if my rider app wasn't working. Network and software issues have happened frequently on both rider and driver apps and personally, I don't discredit them for it because I've worked in the software industry and know how things are. Most people think writing a program is where most of the work is. Wrong. Most of the work comes after you release it. You have to correct unforseen errors and most of the time, adjusting something in one place can and will cause errors in other places.


----------



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

maybe it is anonymous targeting Uber - apparently Uber are about to have a massive cyber attack - could affect driver and rider locations and cause mayhem... OF COURSE - Uber is covered in that event - Customers and drivers use the app "at your own risk" in almost every market they operate "not as a transport provider" so IF it happens... will many people cry?


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

Russell said:


> maybe it is anonymous targeting Uber - apparently Uber are about to have a massive cyber attack - could affect driver and rider locations and cause mayhem... OF COURSE - Uber is covered in that event - Customers and drivers use the app "at your own risk" in almost every market they operate "not as a transport provider" so IF it happens... will many people cry?


Anon is not targeting uber. anon is against establishment and entrenched power structures.

I had a fare the other day, ...said he was a criminal justice student, asked tons of crime questions about the local area, then the conversation somehow evolved into conspiracy. Just when we were getting to the destination he started to explain anon to me. I've been on the internet for years and while I may not know much about hacking or 4chan and the likes, I follow the news about anon. It kinda seemed like he was starting to recruit me but the ride came to an end before that happened. Maybe hackers from competing industries may try to hack uber, but I see no reason why anon would target them. Besides, if anon targeted uber, we would know because it would be much worse than glitchy software. Just a simple DDOS would probably wreak havoc with uber if somebody could do it succesfully. Probably shouldn't say something like that but it has to be really obvious to ubers network engineers. ...and even at that, it would probably have to happen on a local basis. That is to say, maybe they could take down a server or a few but it would probably be very difficult to take down the entire network.


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

woops, pressed the wrong button, repied to my own post. Doh! scuze me.


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

Woa some of yalls a little nutty! This thread is manic. Would be good if something like fixing the android app wasnt hidden in all this crap. Thats a rap.


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

elelegido said:


> When it was released it was a beta test app - not tried or tested fully. They released it for drivers to complete testing on it. Beta software should never be relied on. Maybe it'll work just fine. Maybe it won't.


 Using beta software is like being a lab rat. They are waiting for you to tell them what's wrong with it before they release a more stable version. And even then that version will have problems. I'm not switching to the Droid version anytime soon. I'll keep paying the $10 a week to avoid the headache or in your case, the lack of work.


----------



## blasf22x (Aug 14, 2014)

UberDude2 said:


> Using beta software is like being a lab rat. They are waiting for you to tell them what's wrong with it before they release a more stable version. And even then that version will have problems. I'm not switching to the Droid version anytime soon. I'll keep paying the $10 a week to avoid the headache or in your case, the lack of work.


Its not in Beta anymore bud. Works like a charm now. The only real probl with the app is it doesn't seem to pay enough. Hmmm


----------

